# My husband is a damn trip!!



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

He really is messing with my mind or something. I've made it clear that I think that we should go through with the divorce etc., but I just wanted to share with everyone what kind of nutbag Im dealing with.

The past few days he has been ignoring me. So, okay fine, whatever, I can't take this on and off again crap. I figured I'm just not going to say anything at all and let him leave. (Thanks Jellybeans for the encouragement in being dignified and civil) So once again, I'm separated from my phone and when I finally check it and I have 11 text messages and 5 voicemails from him.
Apparently it hit him that Im having his baby soon and I may need help making some arrangements etc. So with each message he's more urgent, till he thinks maybe Im in the ER or something. So his voice starts out calm and gets more frantic with each message. So I decided okay, I can't let him think that, so I better call and let him know that I'm alright at least. So I call and he's all about the I love you babe and I miss you and I can't wait till you're here type deal (btw Im not staying with him or relying on him at all when I go there. I have a place to stay and I've got means of transportation)
But thats not the best part. The best part is that he wants to have phone sex. WTF??? Seriously? 
And THEN when I didn't give in to that (By this point Im so pissed) he started saying again how he'd get me pregnant again right after this one. I just want to know WTH is going on!!!
What the hell is with this sudden wierdness??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow... that was.. well... interesting..!

Is this his way to try and reel you in again, because you've taken that step back? My H just gives me abuse because he's not getting the response he wants right now, he'll lose his rag then apologise.. so now, I just don't respond unless it's about the kids..

I just can't answer you.. I am.. well.. confuddled?!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sak, where are you??? I am confused by your post cause you said you don't need him for transportation? Are you separated right now? Living separately?

I would def let him know waht's going on w/ the pregnancy since he is the father.

But you NEED to ahve a serious talk with him and tell him what YOU want and ask him what HE wants. It must be stated clearly.

Also, it may do good to keep your posts to one single thread since it's easier to follow the story that way.  XOXOs.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Also, it may do good to keep your posts to one single thread since it's easier to follow the story that way.  XOXOs.


:iagree:

I'll go back and read old threads in a minute, but my initial thought was he's on something. Does he drink or do drugs?


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

You know, he doesn't drink regularly, but idk about drugs. Sorry Jellybeans, my story is confusing because of my many threads, I never even thought of that!
We live in Hawaii and on separate islands due to our work situations. My island is a small one and doesn't have a hospital equipped for labor, so if anyone here gets pregnant, they have to leave to go to either Oahu or Maui a month in advance. My H is on Oahu, which is where Im going. So I'm not staying with him and I'm shipping my own car over there.
A close friend of mine had asked about drugs because she said that his actions are waaaaaayyy to kooky to be just a psychological issue. But what kind of drugs would do that? I know that now he sleeps a lot morning AND night. 
It is hard to talk to him when he's bizarre like this. But I sent an email, and was super nice, but I just said we should go through with the divorce and move on from each other in this aspect. I also explained that I would never keep the baby from him, ever. He is the father and will ALWAYS be welcomed in his life. And in that aspect we will always be tied together. I explained how this yo yo effect is just too much and I have too much on my plate already without having to have to worry about why he's not talking to me today or what he's thinking. I just can't be with someone who keeps severing the lines of communication, especially when we're so far apart.
So maybe he did freak out. And last nights lame phone calls was just him panicking because I know in HIS mind, he never thought I would say goodbye. 
I guess I surprised him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

